# US Strike Kills Taliban Leaders



## tomahawk6 (27 May 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,197249,00.html

Some believe the taliban don't have bases this should be a wake up call.


----------



## karl28 (27 May 2006)

Be interesting to learn who the got in the strike.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 May 2006)

Any chance that it is the same airstrike that was deployed in the battle that we just fought?  You would hope that Canada would come up if that was the case.


----------



## Hot Lips (27 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Any chance that it is the same airstrike that was deployed in the battle that we just fought?  You would hope that Canada would come up if that was the case.


  I queried the same thing as I read  ???

HL


----------



## GAP (27 May 2006)

They just said coalition forces....never specified...US media outlets or US Press Releases seldom mention which coalition partner, they just mention them so they can't be accused of hogging all the glory/etc. Kinda hurts the teamwork aspect


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 May 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> They just said coalition forces....never specified...US media outlets or US Press Releases seldom mention which coalition partner, they just mention them so they can't be accused of hogging all the glory/etc. Kinda hurts the teamwork aspect



Why not mention everyone then?  They could have an Olympic medal style status board, listing kills, captures and square footage secured.  
What?  Everyone loves multimedia!


----------



## Haggis (28 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Why not mention everyone then?



Because there are some countries who don't want it known by their citizens that their troops are committed to an "American" war, either overtly or covertly.

There are also some countries in which the military is viewed as only filling a blue helmeted constabulary humanitarian role and whose participation in combat operations is used as political fodder by the mainstream media and those who oppose the government.


----------

